# Me Deadlifting



## Tomi18 (Jun 1, 2010)

I hope this is place for this post. I it's not,i am sorry and please admin to move in a right place.

This is me deadlifting. I am 18 yo. 80 kg bw.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N0pmYrG7VTY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vC4bxDkq4ks


----------

